# [APCUPS] No me deja instalar (Solucionado)

## deovex

Hace unos días que no encuentro como solucionar ese problema, al instalar apcupsd me tira error que no se encuentra Wall, no se que hacer:

```
checking for shutdown... /sbin/shutdown

checking for mail... /bin/mail

checking for wall... no

configure: error: Missing required tool; need any one of: wall

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/work/apcupsd-3.14.8/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3094:  Called econf '--sbindir=/sbin' '--sysconfdir=/etc/apcupsd' '--with-pwrfail-dir=/etc/apcupsd' '--with-lock-dir=/var/lock' '--with-pid-dir=/var/run' '--with-log-dir=/var/log' '--with-nis-port=3551' '--enable-net' '--enable-pcnet' '--with-distname=gentoo' '--disable-net-snmp' '--disable-gapcmon' '--with-upstype=usb' '--with-upscable=usb' '--enable-usb' '--with-dev=' 'APCUPSD_MAIL=/bin/mail'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment fil* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/work/apcupsd-3.14.8'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/work/apcupsd-3.14.8'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/temp/build.log'e is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1/temp/environment'.
```

Gracias!

Saludos!Last edited by deovex on Wed Jun 05, 2013 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

En Gentoo Bugzilla hay abierto un bug sobre el tema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468648

La solución sugerida por ahora es reinstalar "util-linux" con la USE "tty-helpers" activada. Pero por lo que veo en http://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-apps/util-linux la primera versión de "util-linux" que incorpora esta USE es la "util-linux-2.23" que por ahora esta masked.

Salu2.

----------

## deovex

Gracias opotonil! Lo solucione reinstalando util-linux con la USE tty-helpers.

----------

